
Systemd and Where We Want to Take the Basic Linux Userspace in 2016 - nextos
https://fosdem.org/2016/interviews/2016-lennart-poettering/
======
osivertsson
That Lennart Poettering (the author of systemd) says things like

 _I’d really like to see distributions to focus more on stateless systems_

seems sane to me.

You may or may not like systemd, but the code that it replaced in distros was
often of subpar quality. systemd is not perfect, nor for everyone. But this is
all free software, use whatever distro you feel empowers you!

~~~
dozzie
Old init systems maybe are of subpar quality, but calling "not perfect" a
tangled mess of DNSSEC, containers manager, nonsensical log receiver, QR codes
implementation, device file manager, filesystem mounter, network manager, and
IPC bus is a vast understatement.

Considering how Poettering's software fits into servers landscape, I feel
heavy urge to steer away from whatever he recommends.

> [...] use whatever distro you feel empowers you!

You could say the same about iPhone: use whatever phone OS empowers you on
this hardware!

It's not like there are many non-systemd distributions left, much less the
distributions you could entrust with a server (or a farm of servers).

------
Hnrobert42
So it looks like this shite really isn't just a bad dream. It really is hear
to stay. Maybe it's time to switch careers.

------
ck2
Just make systemDos already and leave the rest of us alone.

